# Night vision and thermal optics



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Wondering if anyone uses night vision scopes and what’s your favorites? Been hearing about night vision scopes and thermal vision are best for coyote. Thought this was a cool video on hog hunting with night vision. Coyote season is coming up. Be ready.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a significant difference between "night vision" and "thermal imaging". Night vision requires <some> light and it magnifies that light. Thermal imaging needs no light and it works off the thermal signature (heat) coming from the target. Add a little computer processing to either one of these and it gives you an image you may recognize as the target. For hog hunting, dark nights are the best so that they can't see you. thus it is better to use thermal imaging for that purpose. I have hunted hogs with one of the "shoot-em-all" outfits in Georgia. Was a good time. likely the only time i have had an opportunity to empty a AR10 magazine on something as they want you to shoot every hog that is in the field. these guys make $ on both ends - from us to hunt - and from the farmer to eliminate hogs.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Ive used both, in general, at least the ones I felt were affordable, are way to heavy to be practical on a coyote hunt, you need battery packs, and someway to keep the rifle out of your hands because you'll get tired holding it. thermal imaging is really cool but really expensive. I do just as good with wicked lights hunting lights.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Farmhand said:


> Ive used both, in general, at least the ones I felt were affordable, are way to heavy to be practical on a coyote hunt, you need battery packs, and someway to keep the rifle out of your hands because you'll get tired holding it. thermal imaging is really cool but really expensive. I do just as good with wicked lights hunting lights.


the thermal scopes we used were no heavier than a typical 3x9 optic. the guide had one not attached to rifle that we used for scouting.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thermal imaging is the same as the IR function used on game cams for taking pics at night. It uses the infra-red, or "heat" part of the electromagnetic spectrum to produce an image. And it's hard for me to imagine anyplace in Ohio dark enough for night vision not to work.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My friend sent me this If someone is interested in night vision scope atn 4k pro is a good scope you would need to upgrade the ir light to see past 100-150 yards scope is around 625 aftermarket ir light is around 160. Never had a night scope.


----------

